
Snapchat seamlessly combines video, audio, GIFs, stickers in “Chat 2.0” - kposehn
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/29/snapphone/
======
shostack
>"Snapchat Stories now auto-advance, so when you get to the end of watching a
friend’s Story or swipe left, the next Story in your list starts playing for
easy lean-back watching that should boost view counts and encourage posting."

This is something I've seen other video sites do (like Youtube). I don't like
the fact that they mention boosting view counts here, because while this is
not for advertising directly per se, my first thought as a performance
marketer who is always suspicious of my metrics, is that this is them "juicing
view counts" and will lead to a higher amount of low-quality views (and
potentially ad impression?).

All too often what happens is the next thing loads (triggering an
impression/view/etc.) and that gets counted despite someone closing out of it
immediately because they did not want to immediately go to the next thing.

I might be missing something here, but on the surface, depending on how this
ties in with advertising, that's a big concern I'd have.

